# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Apple Stock Split

## MIke R

7 for 1 split..that should expose them to more investors

strong quarter on iPhone sales

iPad sales weak......

onward and upward they go

----------


## JEK

*Apple Reports Record March Quarter Results, Splits Stock and Boosts Share Buyback*Wednesday April 23, 2014 1:38 pm PDT by Jordan Golson
Apple today announced financial results for the first calendar quarter and second fiscal quarter of 2014. For the quarter, Apple posted revenue of $45.6 billion and net quarterly profit of $10.2 billion, or $11.62 per diluted share, compared to revenue of $43.6 billion and net quarterly profit of $9.5 billion, or $10.09 per diluted share in theyear-ago quarter. 

Gross margin for the quarter was 39.3 percent compared to 37.5 percent in the year-ago quarter, with international sales accounting for 66 percent of revenue. Apple also declared an increased dividend payment of $3.29 per share, payable on May 15 to shareholders as of the close of trading on May 12. The company currently holds $150.6 billion in cash and marketable securities. 

In addition to the increase in the dividend payment, Apple said it will dramatically increaseits share repurchase authorization to $90 billion from $60 billion and will execute a 7-for-1 stock split as of June 9. The company says it expects to spend over $130 billion in cash under its capital return program by the end of 2015. Apple is now paying $11 billion per year in dividends to shareholders. 


Quarterly iPhone unit sales reached 43.7 million, compared to 37.4 million in the year-ago quarter, and the company sold 16.35 million iPads, down from 19.5 million in the year-ago quarter. Apple sold 4.1 million Macs compared to just under 4 million in the year-ago period.“We’re very proud of our quarterly results, especially our strong iPhone sales and record revenue from services,” said Tim Cook, Apple’s CEO. “We’re eagerly looking forward to introducing more new products and services that only Apple could bring to market.”Apple's guidance for the third quarter of fiscal 2014 includes expected revenue of $36-38 billion and gross margin between 37 and 38 percent.

----------


## andynap

Down 6.95 today. I wonder what's up with Nike and Apple. A lot of speculation.

----------


## MIke R

up 45 bucks in after market... trading just resumed

----------


## JEK

> Down 6.95 today. I wonder what's up with Nike and Apple. A lot of speculation.



Nike is getting out of the wearables market and Apple is getting in.

----------


## andynap

> Nike is getting out of the wearables market and Apple is getting in.



I get that but it has to be more than Nike was doing

----------


## MIke R

Nike is for older  out of touch people....

Under Armour is the  new king of the hill....the kids dont even recognize Nike that much any more

its all about Under Armour.....

----------


## JEK

> I get that but it has to be more than Nike was doing



*Apple Extends Company's Trademark to Include 'Jewelry and Watches'*Monday April 21, 2014 9:26 am PDT by Eric Slivka
Last June, Apple began registering for trademarks on the "iWatch" name in a number of countries, but since that time the company has been bolstering its trademarks on the actual company name "Apple" to also cover jewelry and watches,_MacRumors has discovered. 

By international agreement, trademarks are broken down into 45 different classes to organize the types of goods and services being registered for protection. Watches and other jewelry are part of Class 14, which is focused on precious metals/stones_

----------


## JEK

*Apple's Healthbook App for iOS Shown in Renderings with New Details*Monday March 17, 2014 7:19 am PDT by Kelly Hodgkins
Apple's rumored "Healthbook" app for iOS 8 may be the company's first big push into the current health and fitness craze that is being fueled by wearable technology, and a new report from _9to5Mac__ offers a look at what users can expect from the app as well as a few renderings of the app said to be recreated from actual screenshots. 


The renderings show a Passbook-inspired user interface with cards for different heath and fitness data points, with the app able to keep track of vitals mentioned in previous rumorssuch as heart rate, hydration, blood pressure, physical activity and more. Notably missing from the renders are parameters for other topic such as stress and pregnancy tracking, which had been suggested in a separate report from MobiHealthNews last month.Each category of functionality is a card in the Healthbook. Cards are distinguished by a color, and the tabs can be arranged to fit user preferences. As can be seen in the above images, Healthbook has sections that can track data pertaining to bloodwork, heart rate, hydration, blood pressure, physical activity, nutrition, blood sugar, sleep, respiratory rate, oxygen saturation, and weight.A big chunk of the Healtbook app will be dedicated to measurable health parameters such as blood sugar levels, oxygen saturation, bloodwork values and more. The blood sugar tracking would let diabetics enter their daily or weekly glucose levels and track changes over time, while the bloodwork tab would allow users to enter the results of routine bloodwork tests that are used to screen for overall nutrition as well as heart, kidney or liver disease. When combined, these parameters will provide the user and their doctor with a snapshot of the person's overall health at any given time. 

Another focus of the app is fitness, with the ability to track activity levels, nutrition, and weight changes over time. Data in these tabs would provide detailed analysis of calories burned, BMI, body fat percentage and more. This section, which also includes sleep tracking and hydration measurement, provides the user with an overview of their fitness and allows them to monitor any changes over time. 

The mechanisms by which the app will retrieve this health and fitness data, especially the more difficult to measure vitals such as hydration and blood sugar, are not clear, although it is likely the app will utilize some combination of the iPhone's M7 motion coprocessor, third-party devices, third-party apps and Apple's own wearable devices such as the rumored iWatch.Thanks to the capabilities of the iPhone 5s’s M7 motion co-processor, Healthbook could technically receive steps, miles walked, and caloric data from the iPhone itself. However, that is where the M7 stops being useful for Healthbook. Blood, hydration, and respiratory rate information would clearly need to come from other sources.Apple has been hiring health and fitness experts to build out its iWatch team, and is rumored to be using this expertise in the development of its first wearable device. The iWatch is rumored to launch later this year, and Healthbook should debut as part of iOS 8 in a similar timeframe late this year.
_

----------


## JEK

Interesting tidbit in the WSJ

Stock splits are common. In the past year, MasterCard Inc. did a 10-for-1 split, and VF Group executed a 4-for-1 split.
S&P 500 companies have been splitting around a dozen times annually in recent years, down from 100 or more at the heights of the 1980s and 1990s stock bull markets, according to Howard Silverblatt of S&P Dow Jones Indices.
But a 7-for-1 split is rare. An S&P 500 company hasn't done one in at least 34 years, he said.

----------


## Petri

I can't keep but to wonder what's the deal with substantial downhill in iPad sales.

----------


## JEK

Bad numbers by the analysts. Didn't take into account of the channel partners.

----------


## JEK

*Apple's iPad business*Cook said iPad shipments came on the high end of Apple's own estimates, though the 16.3 million units shipped disappointed analysts.

Cook said he continues to believe that the tablet market will surpass the PC market in size in the next few years, and that Apple will be a major player in this market.

Channel inventory was reduced this year, while last year the company increased channel inventory by 1.4 million units.

iPad users in America generate almost 4 times the traffic of Android tablets.

Among people planning to purchase a tablet within 90 days, two thirds plan to buy an iPad.

"Thousands" of iPads being used at delivery company FedEx every day.

U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs is planning to deploy 11,000 iPads to change how doctors and patients interact. Will allow quick access to real-time secure medical information.

iPad has over 95 percent share of U.S. education market.

iPad "absolutely has been the fastest growing product in Apple's history," Cook said. Company has sold over 210 million to date, which is more than the company initially thought was possible, and is also almost twice as many iPhones as the company sold in a comparable period of time.

91 percent of tablet activations in enterprise are iPads.

Cook said Apple has to focus on iPad penetration in both education and enterprise markets to drive further sales.

The release of Microsoft Office for iPad will help drive sales, Cook said. How much is unclear, but the CEO said it would have been better for Microsoft if they had come to market earlier.

"Office is still a very key franchise in the enterprise, in particular, and I think having it on the iPad is good," Cook said.

Customer satisfaction with iPad is at 98 percent. Cook said "there's almost nothing in the world" with a 98 percent satisfaction rate.

"There is no shortage of work going in" on how to make the iPad better going forward. No shortage of ideas for future directions for iPad either, Cook said.

----------


## MIke R

Google split....Apple split

Amazon and Netflix are the next tech giants to split

----------


## JEK

Google was 2-1. Didn't do much to change the investor profile.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know  - but it split was my point.....splitting is psychological anyway...you split a 5 pound roast in half, or thirds..or quarters... you still have a 5 pound roast..you havent created more meat...same with stocks


or maybe Apple wants to join the Dow and needs to fit the criteria.....either way it appears at least to be more affordable

----------


## Petri

In the 90's stock splits (smaller, though, but none of the stock reached over $100 anyway before a split) were very common to boost the tech stock price before the bubble burst in 2000.  Did wonders with the stock options people had.

"Daddy needs a new race car", said Apple employee on FB :)

----------


## JEK

I lived through 4 of those splits. Nice to quadruple your holdings, especially before going public :)

----------


## MIke R

looks like Microsoft blew the doors off.....stock over 40 now...

Amazon slightly beat the street

----------


## Petri

> I lived through 4 of those splits. Nice to quadruple your holdings, especially before going public :)



Yes :)  We sold our company to Q which had it's fair share of splits.  Sold everything way before they were in the court for accounting a'la Enron and WorldCom.  The name of the game was pretty obvious.

----------


## JEK

*Better-than-predicted results, and shifts from other tech stocks, lifts AAPL toward $600*



Investors seem to have taken heed of analyst ratings in response to the higher-than-predictedearnings Apple reported last week, the share price climbing from $524.75 before the company released its financials to approaching $600 at the time of writing.
_Fortune_ suggests Apples results isnt the only factor at play, with investors perhaps also following Greenlight Capitals lead in moving out of other tech stock with particularly high price to earnings ratios  the measure of how a share price relates to its earnings. The higher the P/E ratio, the more over-valued it looks according to traditional measures  

Comparing AAPLs P/E ratio of 14.24 to Amazons 462.68 may be slightly unfair, given that Amazon has very deliberately chosen growth over profit, but the comparison with Facebook at 72.62 does illustrate one reason why tech investors may be headed toward AAPL.

----------

